# Won't print pages...says "Internet Explorer Script Error"



## terbear0007 (May 29, 2001)

Using Windows 98, Internet Explorer 5.5, whenever I try to print a page while I am online, an error message pops up and says... 
"An error has occurred in the script on this page.

Line: 596

Char: 2

Error: Invalid Argument

code : 0

URL: res://C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCLC.DLL/preview.dlg


Please help me get this thing working again. I sure do need to be able to print pages from here. And, please, explain as if I am very, very, green to this, ok? Thanks a whole bunch.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try this fix:

http://cybergreet.net/private/messages/601.html

To make it even a little simpler, go to start>settings>printers

Right click the printer icon and select "rename" then right click>copy or ctrl-c to capture the name exactly. Cancel out and run regedit. Follow the directions above and paste the copied printer name after double clicking the printer name entry in the registry key.

[Edited by Rollin' Rog on 05-29-2001 at 01:29 AM]


----------



## terbear0007 (May 29, 2001)

Although the two methods of repair here, didn't work for me, I was able to find the pathway I needed and did some manual manipulation, then copied name of existing printer, deleted old one, added "new" printer, and now everything works fine. 

Thanks very much for your help. This site is fantastic, and has already helped me fix a couple of problems. Thanks for all the help from all of you, and I wish you lots of luck in your endeavors and may God Bless your lives.

Terry


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Terbear, could you be a liitle more specific about how you accomplished that? I've seen another with the same problem, and as my own registry does not show the printer name in the key covered in the link, I am wondering how it worked out in yours.


----------



## terbear0007 (May 29, 2001)

Rollin' Rog... here is exactly what I did to come out with the outcome I did. I followed this path: HKEY_CURRENT_CONFIG\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Printers and then double clicked on "default" and a box came up into which I "pasted" the correct default printer. Then I exited that, then clicked "start", "settings", "printers", and double clicked on "add new printer", deleted the old one, and everything worked beautifully after that. 

Now, don't get me wrong...I am NOT a computer expert by ANY means...but I just used a little imagination on this one, and , with your help leading me in the right direction to get to the regedit screen, that is how I lucked out. Hope this helps you and anyone who might have this problem. 

Terry


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Hey, thanks Terry.

That lesson's called "thinking outside the box" -- and I'm sure it will help others!


----------

